# where can i buy a baby British common garden toad



## tokeleyfamily (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi. My son found a common garden toad on a bug hunt about six weeks ago and we kept it as a pet. However, unfortunately it has just died. I would like to replace it before he realises, but my hunt to find a wild one drew a blank! Can anyone help a.s.a.p please....it was about 1cm long. Thanks. We live in Maldon, Essex.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

tokeleyfamily said:


> Hi. My son found a common garden toad on a bug hunt about six weeks ago and we kept it as a pet. However, unfortunately it has just died. I would like to replace it before he realises, but my hunt to find a wild one drew a blank! Can anyone help a.s.a.p please....it was about 1cm long. Thanks. We live in Maldon, Essex.


To be utterly honest, you aren't going to find many people keen to encourage you to keep native toads- especially given that your last one died. I'm absolutely not being nasty or judgemental, but the best thing I can advise is to enjoy them as garden 'pets'. On the whole, they do much better outside.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Agree with Ron.
If you really want to get him a toad. Look for a captive bred specimen, for example fire bellied toads. A species from the Bombina group, would do much better in captivity imo.


----------



## tokeleyfamily (Sep 16, 2013)

We did have two toads. One of them is fine so feel confident that it was just natures way. We researched fully how to care for them properly and as they can love for forty years in captivity was hoping to give the toad a long and well cared for life. They are not a protected species. I wouldn't want your comments to prevent someone frpm helping us in our quest and my original post does ask to purchase one assuming someone may breed them? If anyone can help us we are responsible and kind tonimals and also natures. Thankyou.


----------



## HforHERP (Feb 12, 2013)

tokeleyfamily said:


> We did have two toads. One of them is fine so feel confident that it was just natures way. We researched fully how to care for them properly and as they can love for forty years in captivity was hoping to give the toad a long and well cared for life. They are not a protected species. I wouldn't want your comments to prevent someone frpm helping us in our quest and my original post does ask to purchase one assuming someone may breed them? If anyone can help us we are responsible and kind tonimals and also natures. Thankyou.


As far as I'm aware they aren't sold anywhere, atleast not in the UK.


----------



## chezequerz (Mar 30, 2008)

tokeleyfamily said:


> We did have two toads. One of them is fine so feel confident that it was just natures way. We researched fully how to care for them properly and as they can love for forty years in captivity was hoping to give the toad a long and well cared for life. They are not a protected species. I wouldn't want your comments to prevent someone frpm helping us in our quest and my original post does ask to purchase one assuming someone may breed them? If anyone can help us we are responsible and kind tonimals and also natures. Thankyou.


It's not technically illegal to keep them it is however entirely illegal to sell or trade them. So no, you won't find any shops willing to sell you one.


----------



## tokeleyfamily (Sep 16, 2013)

Thankyou. I think they are difficult / impossible to breed in captivity. Shame. Will look into a more hardy breed as suggested. Thanks. I was growing quite fond of the little fellow! My 6 & 4 year olds will be fighting over the remaining one so I'd better hurry and get it sorted!


----------



## tokeleyfamily (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks chezquerz


----------



## HforHERP (Feb 12, 2013)

tokeleyfamily said:


> Thankyou. I think they are difficult / impossible to breed in captivity. Shame. Will look into a more hardy breed as suggested. Thanks. I was growing quite fond of the little fellow! My 6 & 4 year olds will be fighting over the remaining one so I'd better hurry and get it sorted!


I'd suggest Fire Bellied Toads. They're a great little species :flrt:


----------



## chezequerz (Mar 30, 2008)

tokeleyfamily said:


> Thanks chezquerz


no worries, i'd suggest listening to the folks in this section too, they're pretty switched on.


----------



## tokeleyfamily (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks chezquerz


----------



## tokeleyfamily (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks ...i will look into the fire Bellied toads as they seem to be a popular suggestion.


----------



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

chezequerz said:


> no worries, i'd suggest listening to the folks in this section too, they're pretty switched on.


Dig a pond in your garden and you could have natural spawn toads in spring


----------



## tokeleyfamily (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks. That's a good idea.


----------

